# GE Artic fridge too cold



## beachbone (Feb 5, 2009)

2007 GE Artic Profile Refrigerator, side-by-side, freezer has formed icicles and freezer side walls with ice as if a waterfall was frozen. The fridge side, vegetables are getting iced especially tomatoes are becoming solid. 

Tried all the freezer temparatur adjustments to the highest but still no use. Should we try unpluging the fridge?

Appreciate any help


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

I've got one of those damn units. Every now and then something goes nutty. 

Those units have two features that might be causing your problem. The first is the heat coil in the partition between the freezer side and fridge side. They put that in there to keep ice from building up, like a defrost option. If that kicked out for some reason, you'll get ice forming inside.

The other feature is this little air damper door between the two sides. If the door is broken off, every time the freezer calls for cold, you're fridge side will get blasted with the same air. Sometimes that door gets stuck in one position, so your freezer will be fine, but the fridge is warm, or vice versa. 

If you asked me to take a guess on what's wrong, I'd say the frost problem came first, maybe with an issue with the water supply to the ice maker, and then the damper froze and snapped off. But that's a guess. I've called GE service on mine a few times ($99 for a trouble call visit if you don't have a service agreement), but I was always able to figure it out and get it working before they showed up. It won't hurt emptying it, shutting it off, defrosting it, and restarting it. Maybe it will fix itself, like mine does. Whacky beasts, those GE Arctics. But they're not too crazy to take apart the panels and inspect. Try shutting it down and defrosting, and report back. I can probably walk you through taking the panels off to check the damper (it's on the fridge side, top left-ish, behind the wall panels).


----------

